# Going to need lotsa luck or divine intervention



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little fellow managed to crawl out of his basket last night and fall to the floor of the pigeon palace (4 ft) I found him this morning almost froze (it was 22 last night) and a bloody boo-boo on his back. I got him in and on a heating pad and some neosporin on the boo-boo but he has had a pretty rought past 12 hours. He needs all the luck and prayers he can get. He's raising his head again and flapping his little winglets and a got a few shots of Nutristart down him, I hope he makes it.

NAB


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor little guy!  I'm sure he will do just fine under your care as soon as he recovers from the shock. They are amazingly hardy even at that small size. Good luck to him!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
I have faith in you. If any one can pull Pipsqueak through this, it will be you, guaranteed.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I bet he does just fine. They are very strong determined little birds. Good luck.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm crossing my finger's and toe's and praying to the pigeon god to guide you and your sweet baby. 

Robin.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is he keeping his beak open like that very much?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I would start that baby on antibiotics. Do you have an incubator?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I once had that happen where it was freezing and I found a baby from over nite on the floor and I thought it was dead for sure til it moved ... I did the heating pad til his body temp was up and luckily I had my best foster mommy hen sitting on dummy eggs at the same time that I slid the baby under and she did the rest .It was an amazing recovery and I owe it all to my hen J2 (thats here name) sending you warm recovering wishes for your fuzzybaby .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh, Nab! What a shame! I, too, hope the little one will warm up and be OK, but that open beak bit concerns me. Best of luck with this little tyke!

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hope it all turns out good... Every pigeons deserves to live... cant say the same for all the people out there... that becomes more clear to me every day.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I will certainly be pulling for this baby. Already saying prayers for him.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Poor Lil Feller,

I too am worried about his open beak. Is he gasping? As Shi would say if she was on today..."I'm sending positive healing vibes in your direction"


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Bless him. Good luck to him, and to you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Hope it all turns out good... Every pigeons deserves to live... cant say the same for all the people out there... that becomes more clear to me every day.


Wow, Matt. I'm surprised to read such a statement from you.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Charis said:


> Wow, Matt. I'm surprised to read such a statement from you.


Well... everyday I learn and see another idiot somewhere with an udder disrespect for all humanity and every living thing on the earth. If you will excuse my second bible reference for today (I must be in a mood today)... Genesis 1:26 Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground." 

Some people don't have respect for what they own... both material and living.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

just rememeber judgement day comes for us all and nobody makes it out alive ,so we dont have to make that judgement ,just know in gods own way thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven ,amen


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Computer glitch fixed (I hope!). Up to my Yin/Yang playing catch-up!!

BUT, I sure hope that little ones makes it Nab! Could that the open beak mean "feed me?"

WARM LOVING HEALING THOUGHT AND HUGS!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

I'm hoping he does well too! Please do update us, he sure is a cutie!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a little doll baby, NAB.  
Thinking positive thoughts that he pulls through without incident. 

Please do keep us posted. 




Matt D. said:


> Hope it all turns out good...
> 
> *Every pigeons deserves to live... cant say the same for all the people out there... that becomes more clear to me every day*.


There's _definitely_ a select group that has absolutely no regard for human or animal life.  



Matt D. said:


> Well...
> * *everyday I learn and see another idiot somewhere with an udder disrespect for all humanity and every living thing on the earth.*
> 
> ***Some people don't have respect for what they own... both material and living.*


* Can't agree with you more, Matt. 
Quite a while back, Chuck was heading to TX. He noticed a car in the medium, heading in the opposite direction that he was going & as he drove by, he witnessed this 'pathetic excuse for a human', *DUMP* a *puppy* out of the car, into the medium, & then drive off. 

Being in a semi, with an 80,000 lb trailer behind him he was unable to stop immediately as a car would have been able to do.
The best he could do was call the highway patrol & report the incident. 

**Nor do they have any self-respect. 

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Nab he is adorable the blood boo boo should reabsorb back into his body. Look for air pockets under skin. you are doing all the right things, so Good luck and kiss the little baby for me. They are so precious at this age. Good Luck.

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's pulled through*

The open beak just happened to be the shot I took, he isn't panting or anything. He's coming along just great now, we got a big full tummy of nutri-start this morning and his little eyes are opening up. The neosporin seems to have done the trick and the boo-boo is well on it's way to healing. I'm going to let it heal up before I try to slip him under one of my Mom's and if that doesn't work I'll just keep nutri-start until he's up and running on seeds. Thanks all for the well wishes and prayers it seems to have worked!

NAB


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's wonderful news Nab!! I have all the confidence in the world in you and your loving ways (coupled with experience) -- between the baby's will to live and you I'm sure all will be fine  Sending some prayers anyway since they always help!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Nab! I'm so glad the little one is OK!

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Woo-hoo! Congratz, It kinda reminds me of that frozen man the found and said they brought back to life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YESSSSSSSS!!

YEEEEEHAAAWWWW!! 

YAHOOOO!!*

*MADE MY DAY, NAB!! THANK YOU FOR THE UPDATE!!

STILL SENDING LOVING HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!*


SHI


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear he is thriving, thank you for the update.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm also of course really glad to hear he's doing so well! I knew in your capable hands he would be fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm so very happy he has made it. He will be one special little guy for the rest of his life.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Great News! Bless his heart, that was a close call. Miracle would be a good name for him.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Now there is a belly to remember*

He's sure a fiesty little fellow - here he is after morning breakfast on his way for his after breakfast nap. Lookit that belly! And you should hear him squeak - he can squeak with the best of them, and the boo-boo is almost gone.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is a GREAT picture, Nab!!

What a cutie he/she is and will be too!!

Sure looking forward to updates on THIS little one!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Whew!!! Glad this little tyke has bounced back so well! Let's hear it for warmth and a good feed!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

nabisho said:


> And you should hear him squeak - he can squeak with the best of them.
> 
> NAB


Squeak translation *"MOM, DAD!! HELP! 
This monster has me!! He's bigger than Godzilla! 
HELPPP!!"*


Glad this cutie is on the mend.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Quite a little "chesty" beauty, Nab! I'm glad it is doing so well.

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We have fully recovered*

and we are growing faster than a weed in spring. We just had a big dinner.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWWWW, THAT'S JUST GREAT, NAB!!  

What a difference!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a little sweetheart! You did a great job with this tiny one. Just look how he has grown.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a difference a couple of weeks makes! What a cutie! 

Thanks for sharing, Nab.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just adorable Nab - thanks for the update  Getting to be such a big bird! I love the expression.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a fat little bugger. Gotta luv em'......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, he looks just like a little angel with his wings outspread. He looks so healthy now, eyes bright and his feathers look nice and shiny. He is what it is all about and I couldn't be happier that he is doing so well.


----------

